# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Ly cafe 6.3 triệu đồng

## yeuhanoi

Không gì tuyệt hơn việc bắt đầu làm cho mình tỉnh táo vào buổi sáng bằng một ly café thơm phức. Nhưng có lẽ chỉ cần nghe giá của ly café dưới đây cũng khiến bạn thoát khỏi cơn ngái ngủ.


Nhà hàng H5O tại khách sạn Fifty, thành phố Portland, Tây Ban Nha vừa ra mắt loại café Tây Ban Nha có giá lên tới 6,3 triệu đồng (300 USD). Ly café được pha trộn từ nhiều loại café và rượu quý hiếm. Thành phần của nó bao gồm một chút rượu cognac Louis XIII, rượu Kahlua H50 Madagascar Vanilla, Grand Marnier 150 năm, váng sữa đánh bông với Licor 43, dầu nắm cục trắng, viền đường vàng...

Khách sạn Fifty tại thành phố Portland là nơi lý tưởng để du khách dành thời gian thưởng thức những món ăn tuyệt vời. Nhà hàng H5O tại đây luôn cung cấp những bữa ăn tươi, ngon, hiện đại cùng các dịch vụ bar chuyên nghiệp.

----------

